# Just got myself a bargain right place right time.



## DEFENDER01 (8 Jun 2016)

Due to knee problems arthritis getting worse i have been using my cycle less and less as i now find hills are getting steeper.
Been thinking about an electric bike but couldn't justify the expense for my use.
At £100.00 and only done 5 miles i couldn't let this one pass.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jun 2016)

At that price, if it lasts the year you have got a bargain.

Enjoy it.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2016)

Well done. Looks like you have yourself a bargain. I hope you have lots of fun.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jun 2016)

Basic Chinese folder which are not such bad value at the usual price of around £400, so £100 is properly cheap.

Decent size battery, which some don't have.

The little wheels means it will climb remarkably well.

Overall gearing can be a bit low, so you might have to spin like Froomey to get any speed out of it.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (8 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Basic Chinese folder which are not such bad value at the usual price of around £400, so £100 is properly cheap.
> 
> Decent size battery, which some don't have.
> 
> ...


Yes been out a few times and i will use it more than my other cycle as i now can cope with the hills and still exercise my legs.
Only problem is the high gear puts the chain at an angle that throws it off the crank sprocket so i have set it not to go that far over.
Its a 6 speed cassette but really only 5 now not that its too much of a problem but i guess it would be nice to have it.
Certainly is nice to be able to tackle hills i wouldn't normally attempt.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (11 Jun 2016)

As i never got a manual with the cycle do i need to remove the battery or can i charge it on the cycle. ??


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Jun 2016)

Nice find, enjoy. The one I got for my mum can be charged in-situ.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (11 Jun 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Nice find, enjoy. The one I got for my mum can be charged in-situ.


Thanks yes i cant see what difference it would make as it would just sits in a carrier and its not as if its connected to the cycle while in charge.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (3 Jul 2016)

Well just an update.
Having now had a chance to give this cycle some mileage i must say i am very impressed with its performance.
It is a joy to ride and i now find myself using it more as i was finding myself using my M T B less although i still intend to ride it sometimes.
As people have said if e cycles get you out riding again they are a good thing i cant argue with that.
{ Found this little snippet about Powacycles. } 
The PowaCycle brand stands for high specification, yet reasonably priced, electric bikes from a professional company. We are part of Ultima Networks PLC - www.UltimaNetworks.co.uk - a dynamic company quoted on the UK stock market and highly committed to energy efficient products and technologies.

By offering a range of 6 gears, PowaCycle Electric Bikes reduce dependency on motor power to tackle slopes, and achieve a decent pace just by pedalling. As gears make pedalling easier and help riders achieve pace, users are encouraged to full exercise benefits from cycling. As riders get so much more from pedalling, less battery power is consumed, effectively raising the distance range in the assisted power mode. Our PowaCycle Electric Bikes are designed to help riders make the most of their own energy, providing plenty of extra power on demand.


----------



## roadrash (3 Jul 2016)

what sort of range do you get with the battery


----------



## DEFENDER01 (4 Jul 2016)

roadrash said:


> what sort of range do you get with the battery


Around 23 and that includes a few long uphill drags and one very steep underpass on my normal route.
I tend not to use the pedlec mode as there is more control using the twist grip as and when i need it.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Jul 2016)

Hmm..looking at that, the battery looks a fairly commonly used type too; when the time to replace it does come round (and it will)
Should be easy enough to source


----------



## DEFENDER01 (15 Jul 2016)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Hmm..looking at that, the battery looks a fairly commonly used type too; when the time to replace it does come round (and it will)
> Should be easy enough to source


I have heard people say they are still running on the same battery after 5 years.
Hope so as i have seen the same battery priced at around £300.00


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Jul 2016)

DEFENDER01 said:


> I have heard people say they are still running on the same battery after 5 years.
> Hope so as i have seen the same battery priced at around £300.00



Pah, you're lucky, batteries for Bosch and Kalkhoff ebikes are up to £700.

Battery longevity comes down to two things, cell quality and use the battery is put to.

You wouldn't expect top quality cells on a battery for a budget Chinese ebike, although they may be branded, so all is not lost there.

As regards use, running high power motors thrashes the cells and shortens their life.

You have a fairly low power motor, so it won't be giving the battery a hard time.

Cells last longer if they are used regularly, and used from close to full rather than close to empty.

Charging after every ride - unless it is literally only a mile or two - is best for battery longevity.

On t'other hand, a full charge stresses the cells, so they are best not left for long periods of time fully charged.

No problems if you use the bike regularly, but were you going to stop using it for a while, the battery should be left part charged - roughly half to three-quarters.


----------



## Saluki (15 Jul 2016)

I am keeping half an eye out for one, for my upstairs neighbour. She says, now she's turned 70, that riding her Apollo XC26 is getting a bit more like hard work.
That's a stunning bargain you've got there @DEFENDER01, well done. I hope that I can find a bargain like that for Averil upstairs.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (15 Jul 2016)

That's a stunning bargain you've got there @DEFENDER01, well done. I hope that I can find a bargain like that for Averil upstairs.[/QUOTE]


Pale Rider said:


> Pah, you're lucky, batteries for Bosch and Kalkhoff ebikes are up to £700.
> 
> Battery longevity comes down to two things, cell quality and use the battery is put to.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that i don't do very long runs and have only had the battery status light light down to 3 { it has 4 }
I have read that a top up only counts as a percentage of a charge cycle and most have a charge cycle of 500 before starting to slowly start dropping off so on that basis should last me a while.



Saluki said:


> I am keeping half an eye out for one, for my upstairs neighbour. She says, now she's turned 70, that riding her Apollo XC26 is getting a bit more like hard work.
> That's a stunning bargain you've got there @DEFENDER01, well done. I hope that I can find a bargain like that for Averil upstairs.


Yes that certainly was a bargain i was very lucky finding one that had only been used once so is as new condition.
Its nice to live in a world that has no hills and no headwinds which is what a e cycle brings.


----------

